# telechargement film



## celeo (8 Juin 2012)

bonjour 
j ai un ipad 2 je voudrais savoir la duree d un telechargement d un film
car je viens de louer un film ( pas en hd) sur itunes store de  1,4go  il s y affiche temps restant 59minute au debut  et en ce moment ;520Mo de telechargé reste35 mn  je suis en wifi
merci


----------



## Larme (8 Juin 2012)

Je suppose que le temps calculé est fonction de la vitesse de téléchargement au temps _t_.
La vitesse de téléchargement n'étant pas linéaire, surtout en WiFi, où tu peux déplacer ta machine, etc.


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Juin 2012)

Salut,

ça dépend du débit de ton réseau internet.
Mais si ça t'indique encore 35min, tu peux, sans trop de tromper, qu'il te reste entre 30 et 45min.


----------



## celeo (8 Juin 2012)

merci
je pensais que c etait plus rapide 
donc pas de soucis


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juin 2012)

Tout en sachant que tu peut commencer la lecture avant d'avoir fini le téléchargement....


----------

